# Moxie's new trick!



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

The one thing she knew when I got her was "roll over" she also knew some of the agility obstacles. So we've been trying to teach her bang but she usually just rolls over.









No mama don't kill me!!
(hey there's her purple leash! been looking for it for a week...tied it to my desk chair so I wouldn't loose it ><)








Usually she just lays on her side but now she's starting to actually go on her back with her paws in the air, it's fairly comical. 

In addition she knows, speak, sit, down, come, target, five, high five, flying five (pictured below), paws up, leave it, back up, spin left (she doesn't spin right for some reason), and...I feel like there's more we can "send her home" from the fourth floor to the fifth, working on sending her from the second to our door but we're not there yet.

(our dorm is an old HoJo and if she is on the 4th floor and I'm on the 5th she'll try and run to me, but will end up right under me on the wrong floor.)


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool photos!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/?action=view&current=Movie.flv

VIDEO HURRAH!!!

Getting her to flail around on her back a bit and then have move to her side and not move.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics of her  Moxie is beautiful 
Love the video too


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie is a fantastic dog, I'm very lucky to have her, she's learning quick too


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She sounds like a very clever little girl. Great pictures.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We say Moxie is too smart for her own good, we finally found a way to pill her and lo and behold the next day....won't work...can't even do it again two days later. right now she is stuck with my finger down her throat because she won't do the peanut butter, chicken, and it's too big for the pill gun....oh well...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I want more Moxie pictures!!!

Her sweet face reminds me so much of my old girl Lucky.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh boy I have so many of her...her christmas ones are up in chit chat.


----------

